# Hello from North Carolina



## â TattooedMomâ 

Hi everyone! I just recently found this site. I really like the way it's set up much better than some of the others. Anyway, my name is Erin. My husband and I are both in the United States Navy (he's active duty and I'm reserves). We met when we were training and have been married nearly 2 years! We have a daughter named Alice who is a little over 8 months old and we are TTC baby number two at the moment.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## amazed

Welcome hun im new aswell ...x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Welcome to BnB


----------



## tasha41

:wave: Welcome!! Hope that BFP comes fast!


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## impatient1

Hello & welcome to BnB!


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: Erin and welcome


----------



## Babyface.

Hi and welcome!


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Tam

:hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump! x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hi:
Welcome to BnB
xXx


----------



## faithandhope

Hello Tattoed mom! I live not far from you apparantly and my DH is retired from the Navy! Welcome!!


----------



## v2007

Really old thread, but hello. 

V xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

*Welcome To BnB *​


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## CandD

Hey! I am new to this site as well! 
From NC too, but I live in Cyprus. Just wanted to introduce myself! :)


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome to bnb!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## we can't wait

How did this old thread get dragged up? :wacko:

:lol:


----------



## lukmum

welcome!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we can't wait said:


> How did this old thread get dragged up? :wacko:
> 
> :lol:

no idea! its from 2009! I like the skulls in her name tho :haha:


----------



## CandD

hheeehhee... Its my fault! I replied and then realized it was so old! But Im glad I got a reply; so thanks! Im Christi BTW.. nice ta meet yas


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! :xmas3:


----------



## Coleey

Hey & welcome! :flower: xx


----------

